# أريد المساعده بخصوص زوايا أقلام القطع



## محمد_حلوان (7 مايو 2007)

أرجو المساعده بكتاب أو مقاله توضح كافة زوايا اقلام القطع و كيفيه التحويل من القياس بواسطه الــasa الى الـــ Ors و شكرا مقدما


----------

